# Was bedeutet 3rd-Eye ?



## athlon (8. Dezember 2004)

Ich möchte mir ja nen neuen PC zulegen.
Habe mich jetzt nach vergleich diverser Zeitschriftentest für das
 Abit AV8 Mainboard entscheiden.

Dies gibt es einmal als
" Abit AV8 K8T800 Pro (dual 3200 DDR)"
und als 
" Abit AV8 3rd-Eye K8T800 Pro (dual PC3200 DDR)"

wo ist da der unterschiede?
was heißt 3rd-eye?


----------



## Oliver Gringel (8. Dezember 2004)

> Inklusive Third Eye Modul: Dies ist ein externes LCD-Display, welches auf den Namen Guru Glock hört. Nach dem Anschluss an einen freien USB-Port und der Installation der mitgelieferten Software steht dem User eine Vielzahl an Funktionen über das Display zur Verfügung. Das LCD-Display gibt nicht nur die Uhrzeit und die Raum-Temperatur wieder, sondern erlaubt dem User in Echtzeit sein System zu übertakten, während er eine andere Applikation ausführt, ohne diese zu beenden. Des weiteren wird das Eintreffen neuer e-Mails mit Hilfe des Displays angezeigt.


Quelle: http://www.alternate.de


----------



## athlon (8. Dezember 2004)

also ist das dasselbe board nur ein display ist dabei?
ist das groß? ->screenshot wäre schön weil ich hab nix gefunden!

ist das optional also dass ich das bei bedarf dann auch wieder abnehmen kann?


----------

